# HANCOCK



## Lord Snow (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the trailer for the new Will Smith Super hero movie and it looks funny as heck:

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0zhKUs2oe4]Hancock Trailer[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Oh man, I can't wait for that to come out.  Looks funny as hell.  Best part was when he threw the beached whale at a sailboat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2007)

Now this is a story
all about how
my life got flipped
turned upside down
I'd like to tell you a story,
just sit rite there
I'll tell you how I became the superhero of a town called Bel Air

I lol'd hard. Looks awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like it should be good. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL fucking whale


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 19, 2007)

Movie premise from Wikipedia.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Will Smith portrays an alcoholic superhero despised by everyone. A publicist (Jason Bateman) helps rehabilitate him, and the superhero eventually begins an affair with the publicist's wife (Charlize Theron).



I still can't help but  at the poor, poor whale.  I'm surprised with how poorly the way he's been shown to control his powers that he did not rip the whale in half while trying to toss its ass back into the ocean.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2007)

That would have been lol. However more lol is the couple of seconds you see the whale flying through the air and then the moan it gives before it hits the ship.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 19, 2007)

God the Prince of Bel-air as a superhero. pass.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Apple has the teaser trailer up now with a few extra scenes not seen in OP's video.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a rumor, I saw on "People magazine" that this will be "somewhat" his last movie.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't stop laughing at that whale part.


----------



## Morwain (Jan 3, 2008)

Teehee I saw this preview a couple days ago it looks so funny.


----------



## Batman (Jan 3, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> There is a rumor, I saw on "People magazine" that this will be "somewhat" his last movie.


He's probably just going to take some time off.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 6, 2008)

*HANCOCK!*

The trailers out on the apple.com trailer site.



Lol a loser superhero who causes immense damage when he tries to rescue people? Fucking awesome. Also it seems Will Smith is back to his comedic self, unlike I am legend, which was also a good film.

Love the whale throwing scene, since it's CGI I don't think its cruel and how can people copy that scene anyways, it's not like they're a superhero.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 12, 2008)

I gotta see this one.

Also, the choice of song while he's "doing good" is classic (not to mention probably giving some damn good advice).


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 13, 2008)

I remember seeing a gif of the whale throwing a while ago, and laughed and thought it was just a photoshop. Someone brought the actual trailer to my attention and I must say I am looking forward to it. It looks like it's going to be a really funny movie, with some good action to it.

I really like the flying effects too.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Omg I can't wait for this movie looks soooo good.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 22, 2008)

@OP the vid is gone...i wanted to watch it too


----------



## killfox (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hancock (Will Smiths new movie)*

I saw the trailer in the movie theaters and it looked like that type of kick ass movie that I like to see. What do you guys think?

Check out the trailer if you havent seen it.

[Youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tStE4-uuPfs[/Youtube]


----------



## -18 (Feb 5, 2008)

LoL.. It must be a nice movie, I'll watch it Thnx for the info buddy, cause I never hear any word about that movie..


----------



## killfox (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2008)

Linkage
Linkage

@any mod, merrrggeee
@OP: Please make use of search function to see if a movie thread has been made.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> @OP the vid is gone...i wanted to watch it too



If you've still yet to see it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZQQgvhn4jg[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, I'm definitely gonna go see this movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

look to be a good movie but i dont go to Theatres so i have to wait longer


----------



## dwabn (Feb 5, 2008)

oooo new will smith movie


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks pretty lulzy, I hadn't even heard of this movie before so thanks.


----------



## sperish (Feb 5, 2008)

Ohh. An anti-hero.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2008)

haha, that looks fucking funny, nice whale throw


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 1, 2008)

New Hancock video. 

Edit 1: YouTube HD version
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vse49H4Yyqc[/YOUTUBE]

When I originally saw the previews I thought this was gonna be mostly comedy, but after seeing this video it looks like it's gonna get a bit serious later through the movie.  And LOL @ his X-Men uniform. 

Edit 2: YouTube Super HD version

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgjJ54ZYEDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piekage (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the trailers. From what I can tell, there's someone Hancock's fighting in there. It'd explain why he's hurt.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 1, 2008)

yeah the new trailer is awesome i lol at the car flying and prison part.

i like that Hancock don’t have a secret identity
the Xmen movie style latex attire costume is kind of becoming the modern super hero attire or something?


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 9, 2008)

International trailer

Link removed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwFrq-zQUpY[/YOUTUBE]

I was checking out the footage close to the end of the trailer and it looks like Hancock is battling a chick.  I think the chick is the wife of the dude who is trying to help out Hancock with his public image.  It definitely looks like her.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 12, 2008)

LOL, just found this article thanks to 






> New Hancock Set Photos Mildly Disturbing
> Writing by *Dave* on Monday, 12 May, 2008 at 10:08 am
> 
> No, they don’t show Will Smith molesting children. They are pretty tame. And Spike Lee is there for some reason (photos under the cut).
> ...



This is pretty fucked up.  Hancock masterbating and blowing his load through the roof of his home?!  Goddamn!  This movie has some pretty sick shit.  I can understand MPAA won't give them a PG-13.  A scene like that is seriously unnecessary.  I'm also surprised Will Smith went through a scene like that.  And they talk about statutory rape.  Who was it?  Was it Hancock who committed that crime?  Jeez, I know he's not supposed to be the ideal hero, but if it really is him, they made him out to be more of a scumbag than an anti-hero type.  They got him drinking with kids who aren't the legal age.  Guess they can just tone that down a bit.  And then you got that scene during the trailer with the prisoners.  I found that part of the trailer hilarious, but if we actually get to see that scene play out during the movie, it really sounds disturbing.


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2008)

Awwww I want the R rated version fuck them little kiddies.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2008)

This film is going to be epic


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2008)

> New Hancock Set Photos Mildly Disturbing
> Writing by Dave on Monday, 12 May, 2008 at 10:08 am
> 
> No, they don’t show Will Smith molesting children. They are pretty tame. And Spike Lee is there for some reason (photos under the cut).
> ...



Hahaha ....fix this shit for the kiddies or whatever the fuck pleases the MPAA. Just make sure these scenes make it on to the dvd later down the road.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> New Hancock video.
> 
> Edit 1: YouTube HD version
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vse49H4Yyqc[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


 The prison scene was hilarious! The way they all cringed in horror was great!


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 21, 2008)

> When I originally saw the previews I thought this was gonna be mostly comedy, but after seeing this video it looks like it's gonna get a bit serious later through the movie. And LOL @ his X-Men uniform.



It's still comedy anyway you put it!


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

Looks kickass, it better be better than I Am Legend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good movie, from the trailer. But most movies do look that way, from the trailers.


----------



## Regner (May 22, 2008)

Saw a screener the other day 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hancock is an Egyptian God, Charlize Theron was his Egyptian Goddess wife.  They are each other's Kryptonite, the more time they spend together, the weaker they get.  When they get together they lose their powers.  Ultimately Hancock ends up staying a superhero and staying away from his wife.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 22, 2008)

Regner said:


> Saw a screener the other day
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WTF? That's just too out there especially coming out of the blue like that. I hope that's not true.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2008)

Regner said:


> Saw a screener the other day
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds like an episode of JLU.


----------



## Ziko (May 23, 2008)

Regner said:


> Saw a screener the other day
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How did you get to see a screener?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2008)

I give that a 1/249.


----------



## Regner (May 23, 2008)

There was a surprise screening, I was hoping it was gonna be for The Dark Knight.  But it was for Hancock, so I was disappointed to start off.  The story made me even more so, but the action scenes were decent.


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

What the hell, I hope you're lying because that sounds like epic fail.

When is this movie meant to come out?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2008)

Regner said:


> There was a surprise screening, I was hoping it was gonna be for The Dark Knight.  But it was for Hancock, so I was disappointed to start off.  The story made me even more so, but the action scenes were decent.



One of those deals huh. The only screening I ever got an offer for was for Hard Candy.  I didn't take it. 



Sasuke said:


> What the hell, I hope you're lying because that sounds like epic fail.
> 
> When is this movie meant to come out?



July 2nd or around the July 4th weekend, which Will Smith has owned since ID4.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

I want to see this so bad, can't wait.


----------



## Adonis (May 23, 2008)

They took what was originally a decent screenplay, albeit one with a porno name, and turn it into Hollywood drivel...

Big surprise there.

Worse than what they did to I Am Legend...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2008)

Still going to see it because since Speed Racer I'm not trusting the opinions of others.


----------



## maximilyan (May 24, 2008)

when i heard about this, i thought it was gunna be stupid, then i saw the trailer and was like . i cant wait to see it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 24, 2008)

lol, i saw the trailer like 2 days ago.

fucking lol!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

i cant wait for this to come out, and its nice to see the kid from the halloween remake get another bit part


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 25, 2008)

Hopefuly i will enjoy  this more than I am Legend. That movie was a disapointment


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

i think the kid got owned much much worser than than the whale


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

This actually looks pretty good.


----------



## colours (May 26, 2008)

I love anything with Will in it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

I saw the trailer yesterday during Indiana Jones. It looked very interesting from what I first thought about it. I hope that we don't get another bust from Will Smith.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 26, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> One of those deals huh. The only screening I ever got an offer for was for Hard Candy.  I didn't take it.



You missed out, Hard Candy is a fantastic film. IMO anyway.

This movie looks like it'll bring the lulz. Ima watch it


----------



## illyana (May 28, 2008)

I saw the trailer to this whilst watching Indiana Jones too.
When I saw the trailer I thought "omg not another super hero movie", but it looks quite good I'm gonna have to see this.


----------



## Son Goku (May 28, 2008)

Ravskee<3 said:


> I saw the trailer to this whilst watching Indiana Jones too.
> When I saw the trailer I thought "omg not another super hero movie", but it looks quite good I'm gonna have to see this.



same here


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 29, 2008)

I lol'd so hard at the whale part


----------



## Zeroo (May 29, 2008)

a movie with Will Smith!  ...I'm sooo there on July 2nd! ...first black superhero to make it to the big screen ..(terrence howard just missed out with war machine)...

EDIT: o wait nvm.. i forgot abt Wesley Snipes as Blade... 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Still going to see it because since Speed Racer I'm not trusting the opinions of others.


I know rite...speed racer was more than a decent movie...it was great! it was just its bad luck that it came out a week after Ironman...


----------



## Cair (May 29, 2008)

I almost pee'd myself laughing at the movie theater when it showed Hancock throwing the whale at the boat. 


I'll check it out, I guess.


----------



## Muse (May 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see it....it certainley looks interesting


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> .Just make sure these scenes make it on to the dvd later down the road.


same here i hate water downs.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2008)

At first I thought this movie was coming out the same day as The Dark Knight. *sigh of relief*. Will Smith is in the film. That's a big enough reason for anyone to see this film. It looks great!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw it when I saw the Indy movie, the trailer that is. I can't wait now, more hyped than ever.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope Hancock is as awesome when it comes out. Been really looking forward to it.


----------



## -18 (Jun 14, 2008)

Im going to watch that film 

the first time Isaw the trailer, it really amuse me


----------



## dwabn (Jun 14, 2008)

im gonna watch this for the sole purpose of watching someone literally shove someones head up someones ass. 


simply EPIC


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 15, 2008)

The Whale part was hilarious.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 16, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> I lol'd so hard at the whale part



u and me both, Gotta see this movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know how anyone sees that trailer and thinks this movie is going to suck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks like he'll have some villain to fight at the end or something


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2008)

Apparently the film is awful, shame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

I was sold on the movie when he punched/threw that kid into orbit for calling him names.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently the film is awful, shame.



?!?!?!?!??!

Where did you hear this from?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 17, 2008)

Film director's are catching the prowess of whales.  Reno 911 had a whale scene and now Hancock, though Reno's whale scene looks a bit better.  I am definitely going to see this movie after missing out on 'I am Legend' and I have not been disappointed with a Will Smith movie after the past few years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently the film is awful, shame.



No one cares, because most of the time when people have said that recently its been pretty wrong.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see this. Its going to be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

It'll be so good, you'll shit your grandfather's pants.


----------



## RannaBebop (Jun 17, 2008)

I cant wait to see this its gonna be so good Will smith is an amazing actor.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this, three films come to mind in what I'd like to catch in the cinema this summer. This (Hancock), Dark Knight and WALL-E.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't remember what this wally thing is. Care to elaborate?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 17, 2008)

It's the new Pixar film, comes out late June in the US and mid July in the UK.


----------



## McLovin (Jun 17, 2008)

The one about the little robot on a space station who's sent out exploring as a sort of Mars Rover. I'm going to see it too.

I wonder if the movie has dialogue and if not, how that would work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

Oooh, that gay one. Thanks for the clarifcation.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 17, 2008)

McLovin said:


> The one about the little robot on a space station who's sent out exploring as a sort of Mars Rover. I'm going to see it too.
> 
> I wonder if the movie has dialogue and if not, how that would work.



Apparently it has in the latter parts. I haven't read up much of it since I saw the trailer.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2008)

I just saw a trailer for this movie and I'm totally hyped. Have to see this along with The Dark Knight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not to excited about Wall-E


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2008)

Me either. Looks like a bore-fest from the trailer. =\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of whatever that show was... Circuits something. Johnny Five.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

Shortcircut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, this thing looks like a cheap midget rip-off. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait till this movie is released.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey, was that stuff that was posted a while back about the script and the egyptian shit proven false?




I hope so. Because it sounded like utter garbage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

What happened to spoiler tags friend?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Is Hancock supposed to be Anubis?


----------



## Even (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm SO gonna watch this movie  The whale part made me laugh my ass off  funniest shit I've seen in ages


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I think that prison scene is going to be my favorite part. 

I saw a little bit from a trailer, and I can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## King of heaven (Jun 24, 2008)

That prison scene made me laugh so hard in the trailer., I 'm wiating for this movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is Hancock supposed to be Anubis?



Lawl spoilers!

Stupid if that's true.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm definitely looking forward to this one. Will Smith has been on a roll lately.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Lawl spoilers!
> 
> Stupid if that's true.



I'd still see it even if it was. That man is freakin' sex on legs.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> I'd still see it even if it was. That man is freakin' sex on legs.



I understand, I'm going to watch "The Tracey Fragments"even though it has a 38% on RT... just for Ellen Page. My brother did the same for Hulk for Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

I love Ellen Paige, she should be in more movies...she's a really good actor, I would see a movie for her. Same with Will Smith, I don't think he's made a bad movie since Wild Wild West...and I didn't even dislike that very much, it just wasn't a good follow up to Men in Black.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

This film doesn't look that good to be honest .. I don't think Will Smith fits the part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

What are you talking about? Did you see the trailers? He punches a kid into orbit for calling names! A LITTLE KID!

I'll admit, there may have been a better actor out there somewhere for the role, but I know Smith is going to pull it off.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Ellen Page was good in An American Crime too.

I think Smith is perfect for the role. He pulls off "angry-drunk-super_hero_" well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> This film doesn't look that good to be honest .. I don't think Will Smith fits the part.



This is the 3rd time I seen people say that. 

1. Irobot - He did it, better then most would. 
2. I am legend - He made the fucking movie
3. hancock - We'll see, i have confidence.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

He completely owned The Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This is the 3rd time I seen people say that.
> 
> 1. Irobot - He did it, better then most would.
> 2. I am legend - He made the fucking movie
> 3. hancock - We'll see, i have confidence.



Preach on brotha!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> He completely owned The Pursuit of Happyness.



Well i don't think anyone denied his spot there and he did a great job. Damn movie made me cry


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 24, 2008)

That Will Smith have some charisma, huh??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> That Will Smith have some charisma, huh??



I wish I had been there when he was picking stats, that must have been one hell of a roll.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 24, 2008)

Will smith also has bromance, and bromance is bad, ESPECIALLY IN CASES LIKE THIS:



The gayness is making me wait until DVD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This is the 3rd time I seen people say that.
> 
> 1. Irobot - He did it, better then most would.
> 2. I am legend - He made the fucking movie
> 3. hancock - We'll see, i have confidence.



It's a subtle thing deciding whether an actor fits a specific part or not, and you've noted 3 different movies. Didn't particularly like _I Robot_ or _I Am Legend_, but I'm just saying my impressions from the trailer was a popcorn CGI flick, just not to my taste.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Picture doesn't work, Doc. 



> It's a subtle thing deciding whether an actor fits a specific part or not, and you've noted 3 different movies. Didn't particularly like I Robot or I Am Legend, but I'm just saying my impressions from the trailer was a popcorn CGI flick, just not to my taste.



You don't like action/sci-fi films?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

Not if they've got nothing else going for them. A good/decent script, acting and plot always helps .. it's just brainless CGI action which I don't really care for. I'm not judging Hancock with conviction - just that I've read the IMDB review reflecting my first impressions. I can't be sure about it until I actually watch though, of course.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

I Am Legend and I, Robot have a decent plot, story and great acting. Their both really good films.
CGI is just used because it makes better visuals in today's films.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 24, 2008)

Doc Watson said:


> Will smith also has bromance, and bromance is bad, ESPECIALLY IN CASES LIKE THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> The gayness is making me wait until DVD



Fixd

**


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my god. 

He is still sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> I Am Legend and I, Robot have a decent plot, story and great acting. Their both really good films.
> CGI is just used because it makes better visuals in today's films.



I wasn't referring to either when I said 'popcorn CGI flick', only the trailer of Hancock. Can't remember much of 'I, Robot' but I remember enough to know I liked it better than 'I Am Legend' which was only watchable because Will Smith did a decent job carrying the film.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, okay. 

I prefer I Am Legend, Robert was much more relatable (his dog, his past and his family) than Del.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> I prefer I Am Legend, Robert was much more relatable (his dog, his past and his family) than Del.



I am Legend was okay(it just barely passes as actual sci-fi though) up until the end of the 2nd act(And a certain something happens to a character). Then it just turns into complete garbage. Will Smith's acting went from surprisingly good to flat-out horrible camp. The story just created big plot holes and the Shrek scene was torture. It was also disappointing because they could have actually continued the story like in the novel almost perfectly. Plus the cgi was awful. I'm supposed to be think that they're still humans, bullshit. If they received the cure, there would be no way their jaw bones weren't completely destroyed because of the their "mummy" roars.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I am Legend was okay(it just barely passes as actual sci-fi though) up until the end of the 2nd act(And a certain something happens to a character). Then it just turns into complete garbage. Will Smith's acting went from surprisingly good to flat-out horrible camp. The story just created big plot holes and the Shrek scene was torture. It was also disappointing because they could have actually continued the story like in the novel almost perfectly. Plus the cgi was awful. I'm supposed to be think that they're still humans, bullshit. If they received the cure, there would be no way their jaw bones weren't completely destroyed because of the their "mummy" roars.



Wow you do bitch alot...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow you do bitch alot...



It's the internet?

And I did say that I'm pessimistic. Just add cynic to that description.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wow you do bitch alot...



It's his specialty, though he does it quite well


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's his specialty, though he does it quite well



Why thank you.

Though I'm trying to go cold turkey. >_>


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks freak'n awesome. Will Smith is one of my favorite actors and if his performance in Hancock is anything like the role in MIB than I'm sure it'll be great. He's so funny and the previews for the movie look hilarious, especially when he throws the kid up in the air and the whale back in the ocean.


----------



## Regner (Jun 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ?!?!?!?!??!
> 
> Where did you hear this from?



look at my spoiler on pg. 3


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Will Smith is a great actor, so I expect alot from this movie. 
I am even expecting to be in the next one lol.
Will Smith as a superhero....wow...thats someting to rap about in his next song. LOL


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 28, 2008)

will smith will not fail to impress  but of course I am limited to watchin movies until next month due to a lack of sterlings


----------



## obito's mask (Jun 28, 2008)

it looks pretty good


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 29, 2008)

Going to see this on Thursday for my birthday. Can't wait.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I might go for the midnight one on this one.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 29, 2008)

I was gunna take my girl to see it, but im gunna be in amerrica when it comes out.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Can't wait till this movie comes out, I'm so bored and there's really nothing else out in theatres except for Wanted.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

I hear the reviews  for this movie were kind of good 

The first parts good but that the second part kind of goes downhill


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Really? 

Well, I'm gonna see it anyways. It still looks really funny and Will Smith is a must.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Really?
> 
> Well, I'm gonna see it anyways. It still looks really funny and Will Smith is a must.



Same here

Though I might fall asleep when it all goes downhill

The action to me looks like a superhero who responds to stuff like 9/11 and Hurricane Katrina


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The action to me looks like a superhero who responds to stuff like* 9/11 *and Hurricane Katrina



Marvel heroes did respond to that, Dr. Doom cried. And apparently Juggernaut was effected too, guess he forgot when he knocked down one of the towers...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Marvel heroes did respond to that, Dr. Doom cried. And apparently Juggernaut was effected too, guess he forgot when he knocked down one of the towers...



Please do not remind me of _THAT_ issue

Seriously


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Our boss at work is taking my team to see this movie. Don't hate.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2008)

this
Ouch...


> Several years ago when "Hancock" was in development under the title "Tonight He Comes", the script was frequently lauded as one of the most innovative, edgy and original works to have come through the pipeline in a long time.
> 
> It seems a real shame then that the resulting film takes an admittedly strong concept and runs it into the ground with a cumbersome, crude and simply asinine superhero vehicle for star Will Smith. Smith delivers the goods where needed with his usual charm, but even his few fun lines can't salvage this patchy wreckage which - even with its brief 92 minute runtime - feels severely overwrought in some areas, yet wholly inadequate in others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Ooh, harsh review.

I'm considering seeing Wanted instead now...


----------



## Ziko (Jul 1, 2008)

Did that review say Wild Wild West was a bad movie? :S
I loved that movie!

I'm still seeing this, SCREW the reviews!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, Wild Wild West was cool. This asshole reviewer is a dick who doesn't deserve my consideration.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Wild Wild West was cool.



Huh-what?

That movie was unbearable.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I barely remember it (I ain't watching it again), but yea, that movie was shit dipped in more shit.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont get to see many Anti Hero movies around these days, I might go see it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 1, 2008)

i knew it would be shite


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Huh-what?
> 
> That movie was unbearable.


 


Chee said:


> I barely remember it (I ain't watching it again), but yea, that movie was shit dipped in more shit.


Aw, c'mon guys, don't hate. It had a cool theme song!


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aw, c'mon guys, don't hate. It had a cool theme song!



I have to agree with that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aw, c'mon guys, don't hate. It had a cool theme song!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2008)

Eh I've disagreed with rotten tomatoes average reviews before. Especially on comedy seeing as two of my favorite didn't get to good ratings *Bad boy 1-2* so i think this will be enjoyable.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 1, 2008)

Just saw it. Hancock is a pretty cool movie. It has badass all over it. Watch it and enjoy. And there is a scene during the credits, but none after.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

It came out today? 

Where do you live? Cause here it isn't out until tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got back from the movie. The camerawork wasn't very good. Too many close-ups and shaking. I left the theater dizzy. But other than that, I thought it was the funniest thing I've seen all summer. Had a pretty good ending, too. I recommend it, especially to Will Smith fans.



@Chee: where do _we_ live? Where do _you_ live? The movie released nationwide on the 1st, didn't it?

Maybe I'm mistaken...


----------



## FFLN (Jul 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> It came out today?
> 
> Where do you live? Cause here it isn't out until tomorrow.



Well, if you check around, some theaters had advanced showings tonight, Tuesday.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

I swear it wasn't out till Wednesday...anyways...won't be seeing it until Saturday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2008)

Really funny, loved it. And why are people getting sick from the camera work, you guys must be doing something wrong. 

But I thought it was really good, too short though...


----------



## FFLN (Jul 1, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Just got back from the movie. The camerawork wasn't very good. Too many close-ups and shaking. I left the theater dizzy. But other than that, I thought it was the funniest thing I've seen all summer. Had a pretty good ending, too. I recommend it, especially to Will Smith fans.
> 
> @Chee: where do _we_ live? Where do _you_ live? The movie released nationwide on the 1st, didn't it?
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken...



Out of curiousity I checked the release date. On imdb, it has it listed as the 2nd of July, which would be tomorrow, Wednesday. So I guess you just had to look around for info about early showings. I only knew about this because I noticed the early showtime for it when I was checking for times for the Hulk on its release day.


*Spoiler*: _Movie spoilers_ 



It's a pretty funny movie and I also laughed throughout most of it. They aren't cracking jokes, but it's just Hancock's attitude towards others. He's a superhero that more people can relate to. When you have that much power, you're not going to hold back just to be nice to people who're being... assholes to you. Hancock must really like heads up asses though.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Really funny, loved it. And why are people getting sick from the camera work, you guys must be doing something wrong.
> 
> But I thought it was really good, too short though...



So it wasn't just me then...?



FFLN said:


> Out of curiousity I checked the release date. On imdb, it has it listed as the 2nd of July, which would be tomorrow, Wednesday. So I guess you just had to look around for info about early showings. I only knew about this because I noticed the early showtime for it when I was checking for times for the Hulk on its release day.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Movie spoilers_
> ...



Oh, okay. My theater must have been one of the ones with early showings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't think they'd actually _show_ the guy's head in his rear. The convicts' reactions was freakin' hilarious


----------



## FFLN (Jul 1, 2008)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think they'd actually _show_ the guy's head in his rear. The convicts' reactions was freakin' hilarious




*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I thought they weren't going to show it, but when they did, that made it even better.XD That let 'em know that Hancock isn't just 'talk' at all. Really though, if Hancock tossed them in there in the first place, why did they think that they would stand a better chance against him when he's in there? Stupid, stupid... but it was enjoyable for the movie.

Oh, and I would not want to see how that guy's ass looked like after that... or even before that, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2008)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know, right? I was watching the movie with my fam and as soon as the convicts started ganging around Hancock, my dad just shook his head. I didn't know how those guys didn't see the ass-kicking (or in this case, ass-stuffing) coming from a mile away. Eh, but you're right, made for a great comedic moment at least


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 2, 2008)

When I wake up, I'm going to go see it. The reviews have been pretty bad, but I'm still going to see it in theaters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2008)

Check the user reviews...they are much higher, the critic reviews sucked because they seem to have lost the capacity to see the point of movies unless beat over the head with it. What they were alluding to here was pretty obvious to me at least. There's some symbolism, or at least there seems like there is.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 2, 2008)

i saw it...loved it, but thought the ending was kindof weak..


*Spoiler*: __ 



he brings her back to life...by jumping, and their "connection" was a little too much...if they actually kept up with killing hancock off (which is bad i know), the movie actually was pretty set up at the end where he could have died...but w/e..the rest was awesome tho!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

Im going to see it this afternoon.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 2, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i saw it...loved it, but thought the ending was kindof weak..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that part was a bit unclear about just what was happening. At first I thought it was the pain he was feeling that was giving her life again, but that didn't make sense, since he was being riddled with bullets earlier. So then I figured that he was just trying to get as far away as he could, so that their connection would become weaker, and they would each become stronger. That makes the most sense, since it's what they talked about for the second half of the movie.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

I really kinda felt disappointed by Hancock.

*Spoiler*: __ 



More or less, I felt cheated out of an act. Smith and Charlize are on the top of their game as always. But I thought this movie was about Hancock's evolution as a hero.
I mean, first act we have this essential anti-hero who flies drunkly through the skies only to cause more havoc than assistance. Then in the second act, you see him grow into a hero, bound by courtesy who has to ask permission on whatever he does.
The third act should have been the conflict on being this unlikable anti-hero or this hero too bound by rules to be of any use.
Instead, we get this odd love story, a really confusing gimmick which I don't quite understand and a hawk sidekick. 
It's certainly likable but lacks narrative strength.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it worth 9 bucks? Or should I see Wanted instead? =\


----------



## Shirker (Jul 2, 2008)

Worth mine, but I'm easily pleased. *shrugs*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Full price.*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is it worth 9 bucks? Or should I see Wanted instead? =\



Honestly, I'd go to the Matinee or get like a special offer. Not worth full price.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got back from the theater and it was an alright movie. Nothing special, and it wasn't as funny as the trailer made it out o be(as in the funniest moments were from the trailer). Basically it shouldn't have been billed as a Hero comedy because it wasn't. It was more of an action movie than that and Iron Man was actually funnier, to me.

Anyway, I recommend a rental and not going to the theater for this.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2008)

Loved it. I give it a 8.5/10. I love the beginning, thought it was one of the best beginning to a super hero movie. 

Hancock was a character done with a lot of emotion IMO and Will smith did him great. 

And i loved the line 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"yeah? You can go blame Mcdonalds for fucking you up" 


 Come on, that shit was funny. 

Anyway loved it and now with Iron-man, Hulk, Hancock all being 8.5 ^ movies all i can hope is hellboy 2 *Which has gotten ACE reviews* and batman *Same as hellboy 2* can follow up making my geeknezz say this is the greatest years for movies


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *Full price.*



Guess I'm seeing this movie. Haha.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I really kinda felt disappointed by Hancock.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Basically, you're saying your mad it was super predictable?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Come on people the whole Eagle thing, her control of the weather...it was totally Isis and Ra, the Egyptian Gods...sure Ra wasn't an Eagle, but a Falcon. Other than that it makes perfect since, especially when you consider Hancock is often times shown relating and interacting with the sun. Also nothing really was confusing about this, the movie is pretty straight forward.


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well im actually having mixed feelings, i liked the movie but the whole hancock and the lady being a couple and all the shit, i was like WTF, how you supposed to end this movie theres only two ways they both die or they both live and dont see each other again, but i was surprised with the ending still, it was good.... another thing when the convicts were like were gonna get our powers back from hancock, i though that was stupid, to me i though it was just a joke. but w.e.    

Another thing i wished they explained the eagle or hawk  he always had, and the weather stuff, was it because they were both in the same place?

In conclusion, i thougth the movie was good, it was diffrent... 
i recommend it 
Ohh and i wish jason bateman would finaly get starring roles, i really liked him in Arrested Develpment
And i didnt know mary was charlize theron, i was like who is this? 
I kinda fiquered Aeon Flux Charlize theron didnt look like this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

plox said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read my post?


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah 
i have no idea about ra and isis so ill have to take your word


*Spoiler*: __ 



but there were nothing in the movie that would say or point to them relating to egyptians, and there were more of them , when i say them i mean Hancock and Mary and the whole couple thing

ohh  and i think the weather thing was a result of Hancock and Mary being togheter at teh same place


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

plox said:


> yeah
> i have no idea about ra and isis so ill have to take your word
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She said herself, ""Some called us Gods." And if that was the case how come the weather seemed to attack and gather around Hancock.


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



True, but its just that the storyline shouldve somehow explained it, they even had the little kid ask about the eagle but never brought it up again

I am just guessing about the weather stuff, but i  would guess, that it was sorta gathering around, her too, they were after all not to far from each other, like a few feet, ohh and when they were fighing why didnt she just stop it cause they were inside the tornado, plus you see that the weather was changing fast and diffrently ( during ray's meeting) and none of the weather seen would actually help her in a fight.
Wouldnt having weather Powers make Mary stronger  yet she says that Hancock is stronger


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2008)

plox said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No she said he was stronger.


----------



## plox (Jul 3, 2008)

oh well its just a movie and i watched it for free


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 3, 2008)

oh come on whats with the spoilers 


I'm tempted to click them


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 3, 2008)

I had to turn my brain off for the movie (especially the second half), but I liked it....kinda.

I mean, it was funny and all, especially in the first half of the movie, but the writing really was pathetically weak in the second half.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I facepalmed through nearly the entire second half's "story".  It's not enough that they're an ancient race (which I kinda accepted), they just HAD to be married at one time too!  Personally, my idea of her being the one who injured him in the past during a fight and made him lose his memory was still better than this.  All the second half needed was some bad spoken grammar, and it would have been on par with DOOM: Repercussions of Evil.  Yes, I actually would compare it to that.  Actually, it might be WORSE.  At least with DOOM: RoE, it was so bad that it's almost obviously intentional.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I had to turn my brain off for the movie (especially the second half), but I liked it....kinda.
> 
> I mean, it was funny and all, especially in the first half of the movie, but the writing really was pathetically weak in the second half.
> 
> ...



Man...Anyone who compares doom to a movie is just wrong. I rather watch 300, i rather watch catwomen, i rather fucking watch resident evil then watch of shit like Doom. Doom isn't even a movie, it's so bad it shouldn't be considered one. 

Shut off your brain? It wasn't that much different then Iron-man, batman, hulk, spider-man or any of these. Only difference is there 
*Spoiler*: __ 



gods


 But in the end the story is similar it's just Hancock started as a asshole. 

And I found it better then most super hero movies these past few years. I enjoyed Iron-man and Hulk a bit more but besides that this is one of the best movies this year. 

@carbon TK - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Never thought about it like that with Ra vs Isis, nice


----------



## ChironStar (Jul 3, 2008)

Hancock was damn funny and I really enjoyed it, although I did get a little bit confused towards the end.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people the whole Eagle thing, her control of the weather...it was totally Isis and Ra, the Egyptian Gods...sure Ra wasn't an Eagle, but a Falcon. Other than that it makes perfect since, especially when you consider Hancock is often times shown relating and interacting with the sun. Also nothing really was confusing about this, the movie is pretty straight forward.



I had no idea!  Thanks for pointing this out!   
*Spoiler*: __ 



I kept wondering why she had the weather and he had the eagle - now it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

I still hold deep resentment about this movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It wasn't that it was predictable. It was because they made a twist that essentially made no sense. Why even bother setting up the whole plot of Hancock being essentially hated to loved in the first place? I don't mind that it's referencing Isis and Ra, but they could have referenced it, they could've made it clearer.
Also the end fight was really confusing. I mean at one point, Hancock picks up Ray's wife when she's supposedly shot. I mean how does this gimmick work? Do they have to be physically close for them to lose their powers? Emotionally?
If physically, why was it possible for Ray's wife to fling Hancock through a house. If emotionally, why can Hancock fly at the end when he still has feeling towards her.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 3, 2008)

saw it and loved it. nice amount of action and comedy throughout, and the beginning is excellent.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 3, 2008)

Saw it two days ago.. Talk about a good movie. Am I right?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 3, 2008)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> Saw it two days ago.. Talk about a good movie. Am I right?



Wrong again.

No, it was alright. but I wouldn't call it good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They may be referencing Ra and Isis, but that doesn't mean they are Isis. They could still be Aliens, or some species that was made long long ago. Remember the wife said, "We were once called Gods, then angels, etc. That implies that they aren't gods either, that they were just called Gods.




So they needed to explain that shit a little bit more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Interesting... Well, the people at the office are having second thoughts on this based on reviews, so I might have to wait for the DVD.

Sounds like it's worth a rent.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I still hold deep resentment about this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...do you hate every single movie you watch? I mean its fine if you don't like this film, but on all the other posts I've seen from you you seem to hate everything. =\
It's supposed to be a fun summer flick, don't look to deep in things. Kinda sucks out the joy, really.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

Prepare yourselves for a live action tv series in 2010. Its gonna happen, I just read it...

Anyway, I saw the movie last night. The movie was great at first, but it eventually went down hill when Charlize theron revealed to Hancock the unknown secret"(i dont wanna spoil it, you know what im talking about). Out of four stars, it had the potential to be a three star film, but because of that stupid fucking plot twist, i give it a 2 and a half.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok.. It was predictable, and the end didn't make much sense at all.. But overall that's all I ask from a movie.. entertain me for however long it runs.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> ...do you hate every single movie you watch? I mean its fine if you don't like this film, but on all the other posts I've seen from you you seem to hate everything. =\
> It's supposed to be a fun summer flick, don't look to deep in things. Kinda sucks out the joy, really.



No. Not every summer film. I enjoyed The Hulk and I loved Wall-e. I watch films for their literary value but at the same time, I don't mind having fun with a flick. It's just that after watching stuff like Juno and No Country for Old Men, your taste in movies tend to change as you watch more.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Juno...


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

I liked Juno. :3


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I liked Juno. :3



Then we have common ground. I like Juno too.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not the fact Shipping likes Juno that made me lol; it's the fact he considers it a standard for other movies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Juno is meh, don't see why everyone loved it. And to add on a no country for old man is in the same boat. I mean I'm all for movies with deep meaning, good acting, and so on. So i went to see No country because everyone says that's what it was. Was meh, the killings are nothing special. People made them sound like the "End" all kills but shit after playing Manhunt that shit was weak. The acting was nothing special, anyone can play most of the characters in it. Though i didn't hate either like I do 300 or something. 

Anyway back to hancock. Some people just don't like it like some people didn't like transformers, hulk, and so on. There action packed movies, not meant to have a deep story. And for people who called this predictable...what the fuck did you actually think Iron-man's, Batman's, and spider-man's ending was hard to figure out


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't like No Country, I stopped about 5 minutes in. Stupid, unneeded killing. =\

I liked Juno though, its a cute independant film. <3


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't like No Country, I stopped about 5 minutes in. Stupid, unneeded killing. =\
> 
> I liked Juno though, its a cute independent film. <3



Wasn't needless killing just wasn't anything special like people made it out to be. I try to avoid Hype at all cost, even on movies i know I'll love. Only one i didn't was HULK 2008 and i still loved the shit out of it. So some movies deliver on hype, but No country for old man didn't


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish more people would've seen Hulk 2008, it deserved more money in the box office. =\


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

^Honestly, I dont think it was all that good. It was okay, I guess. Iron man was much better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2008)

I liked both Iron Man and Hulk (Hulk a little bit more, I liked Bruce Banner more than Tony Stark).


----------



## niyesuH (Jul 3, 2008)

it sure is awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, fuck No Country, it was overrated. I was all hyped up into believing it was the best movie ever. It was okay. Just okay.

Don't even get me started on There Will Be Blood. 

Anyway, I'm renting Handcock unless we go see it at work... I'm hoping we go.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anyway back to hancock. Some people just don't like it like some people didn't like transformers, hulk, and so on. There action packed movies, not meant to have a deep story. And for people who called this predictable...what the fuck did you actually think Iron-man's, Batman's, and spider-man's ending was hard to figure out



Yes, there action-packed, and I know they're not meant to be deep. I watch them so I can broaden my horizons. And I didn't like Hancock because it was predictable, but because the end made no sense. I at least want an ending that satisfies answers. At least Iron man had a good ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Him smacking up some criminals and going to a new state to become a super hero isn't a good ending?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Him smacking up some criminals and going to a new state to become a super hero isn't a good ending?



No, him choosing between unlikable anti-hero and hero bound by rules would have satisfied me. That's what I believed the whole premise came from.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Hulk was the bizniz and No Country for Old Men & There Will Be Blood get the shit-stick.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Wow, Hulk was the bizniz and No Country for Old Men & There Will Be Blood get the shit-stick.



Well, it depends on what you're looking for. If you want something with literary value, watch NCFOM. If you want action, watch the Hulk.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Wow, Hulk was the bizniz and No Country for Old Men & There Will Be Blood get the shit-stick.



Matters. I liked Hulk more then both those movies and would watch Hulk again *Third time * Over both those. 

@shipping - He became a hero because he didn't want to be the self centered asshole anymore. Not drinking concincenly might help.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2008)

My frinds are trying to choose between this and The Mist, I think I'll go for the latter, Hancock kinda looks iffy.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 3, 2008)

Although the story in Hancock was a little off, the main points that stick out to me are the comedic and badass moments. Those're what made me enjoy Hancock.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was nice that even after he "became a better superhero" he was still a badass against the criminals/badguys/whatever. After that one guy mentioned how he needed to keep his thumb on that trigger, I just thought, "Oh shit, Hancock's going to cut that shit off," and... he did. Stupid criminals though. Maybe a part of Hancock's power is to piss people off so that they become stupid and try to pick a fight with him even though they know he'll tear their ass apart. The power of creating confrontation. Anyway, along with that, sticking the guy's head up the other's ass was hilarious. You won't see Superman doing that stuff. I also liked how he ended up throwing all of those guys out of the hospital windows. 

Also, she said that she's stronger than Hancock. He just has a stronger will and desire for the whole crime-fighting deal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Although the story in Hancock was a little off, the main points that stick out to me are the comedic and badass moments. Those're what made me enjoy Hancock.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Would you say that Hancock gave you a Hardcock?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> My frinds are trying to choose between this and The Mist, I think I'll go for the latter, Hancock kinda looks iffy.



The mist was meh, acting sucked about as much dick as Paris hilton does. 

Plus the mist been out mad long. It's on dvd...hancock in movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2008)

> Plus the mist been out mad long. It's on dvd...hancock in movies.



It just got released in the UK.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Would you say that Hancock gave you a Hardcock?



I don't know about me, but some of the lady-fans of Will Smith there might've wanted one.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Although the story in Hancock was a little off, the main points that stick out to me are the comedic and badass moments. Those're what made me enjoy Hancock.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I can agree with that. Smith has that talent of bringing out the charm out of any character.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's not the fact Shipping likes Juno that made me lol; it's the fact he considers it a standard for other movies.



Why not consider it a standard? Ellen Page was great as Mary-Sue.



> I can agree with that. Smith has that talent of bringing out the charm out of any character.



If only he had a movie to match.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> If only he had a movie to match.



If only. I thought I am Legend did the best on portraying his acting talents.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Why not consider it a standard? Ellen Page was great as Mary-Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> If only he had a movie to match.



I like ellen page, but Juno was still meh. She did save it in some ways but all in all still a average movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I like ellen page, but Juno was still meh. She did save it in some ways but all in all still a average movie.


I like Ellen Page(Obviously), but like you, I did not find Juno that great. My comment about the movie was  Diablo Cody's writing.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

Rent this.

It had potential, but it just seemed like a movie that was produced at the wrong draft of the script.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The two main things that bothered me is the love interest and the antagonist/final fight.

At the plot twist, we learn that she is the same kind of being as Hancock, okay...and she's also his wife. Obviously she loves him, but she can't be near him or he'll become mortal.
So why in the world would she HURT him? She saw the bruise on his hand, obviously he is already getting hurt from being around her...so what does she do? She punches him out of the kitchen wall onto the street, tornadoes his ass and slams him with a semi and onto buildings. Wow, you really are protecting your husband, aren't you?
It felt like I was slammed with so much information too soon. Honestly, I think it would've been better to introduce the whole background story a bit earlier and work around that.

Second thing, the villain. What the heck? They obviously should've pulled a better villain out. They work with mythology to created Hancock and his love interest, so why don't they work further with that premise and get another "god/angel" opposite to work as the antagonist?
A prison-dweller with a hook just didn't work for me in the final fight. I just didn't feel "it".

Overall, this movie had TONS of potential. Working with a superhero that does more damage than saves is a great premise, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## CorruptedL (Jul 4, 2008)

This was a kickass movie. I might see it again.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> Rent this.
> 
> It had potential, but it just seemed like a movie that was produced at the wrong draft of the script.
> 
> ...



100% agree with you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why did she want to push him away? It just seems rediculous now. I mean, there are more subtle ways than brawling on the street.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> 100% agree with you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That whole tornado crap in the city was completely pointless in my opinion.
Like you said, they could've done it in a more subtle way. She looked like a complete bitch when she started to fight Hancock, I seriously thought she was going to be the villain in the movie. And then suddenly she's good, and I'm supposed to feel sorry for her when she gets shot?

Ugh, with more time passing I begin to feel more and more hate for this movie. I left the theatre very disappointed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2008)

OK I'm just not understanding the complaints here 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would you leave after finding out your some kind of God? She wants you gone, and you won't go. How would you react? Smack you the fuck the way that's how. She knew he wouldn't die when they fought, otherwise she would of died to since they both lose there powers. 

As for complaing about the movie not having a "Main" baddie. Alot of super hero movies start off like this or with weak characters till a sequel arrives. Punisher, superman returns *Lex is cool and all but wow, lame last battle * and lets not forget the amazing shitty enemy in batman begins, fucking scarecrow. 

So i can't understand why not having a main bad guy YET is bad. If they make a sequel it could be easy to slide in "One of them wasn't dead" Then bam he comes after hancock and so on. 

Would i say it be better if it was longer? Oh of course. I wouldn't mind another half an hour to a hour on it to make it a better story. But just like transformers, hulk, and so on this is suppose to be pure entertainment. Watching hancock stop some asain dudes, stop a train, throw some french guy in the air millions of miles, watch him throw a whale, watch him put a guy's head up another guys ass, watch him wear a suit most super heros can't pull off, and fuck up some baddies then watch him fight a god just like him and then to top it off stop a bad guy by throwing a fucking snickers bar at him. oh and of course watching him smack some more baddies around and actually throw a fucking bed at a guys face...it was action packed and that's what i went for. not for a deep story


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Would you leave after finding out your some kind of God? She wants you gone, and you won't go. How would you react? Smack you the fuck the way that's how. She knew he wouldn't die when they fought, otherwise she would of died to since they both lose there powers.


She saw the bruise on his hand, I think that's a clue that "oh shit, he's going mortal". 
Why would she fight him in the first place, he is her husband? When she started caring for him in the hospital it felt out of place. First she was a bitch and suddenly she's swooning for the guy.



> As for complaing about the movie not having a "Main" baddie. Alot of super hero movies start off like this or with weak characters till a sequel arrives. Punisher, superman returns *Lex is cool and all but wow, lame last battle * and lets not forget the amazing shitty enemy in batman begins, fucking scarecrow.


I haven't seen Punisher. Superman Returns sucked my nonexistant balls. And Scarecrow was a side villain. He showed up at the right time and did his job. The main villain was his teacher who showed up in the beginning and we "flowed" with it when he returned.

The idiot with the hook didn't pop up at the right time, picked up the comic relief characters to be his "henchmen" and didn't really deliever an exciting conclusion. He could've worked, but it didn't.



> So i can't understand why not having a main bad guy YET is bad. If they make a sequel it could be easy to slide in "One of them wasn't dead" Then bam he comes after hancock and so on.


It would've worked better in the first movie, in my opinion. =\



> Would i say it be better if it was longer? Oh of course. I wouldn't mind another half an hour to a hour on it to make it a better story. But just like transformers, hulk, and so on this is suppose to be pure entertainment. Watching hancock stop some asain dudes, stop a train, throw some french guy in the air millions of miles, watch him throw a whale, watch him put a guy's head up another guys ass, watch him wear a suit most super heros can't pull off, and fuck up some baddies then watch him fight a god just like him and then to top it off stop a bad guy by throwing a fucking snickers bar at him. oh and of course watching him smack some more baddies around and actually throw a fucking bed at a guys face...it was action packed and that's what i went for. not for a deep story


Most of those were in the first part of the film, the only part that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot of that was in the second part such as G vs G and snickers *To lazy to put in spoilers * 

Well i can't make anyone enjoy the movie like i did but i just can't see the hate on this when other movies deserve it alot more. This was atleast entertaining. ghost rider, catwomen, eletra, daredevil, hulk2003, those are bad movies. This wasn't one of those, and thank god


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd place it in the mediocre section, its worth a rent. Not quite Catwoman, Ghost Rider and Hulk 2003 but its definately not Iron Man or Hulk 2008.



> Alot of that was in the second part such as G vs G and snickers *To lazy to put in spoilers *



*Spoiler*: __ 



hancock stop some asain dudes -first part
stop a train - first part
throw some french guy in the air millions of miles - first part
watch him throw a whale -first part
watch him put a guy's head up another guys ass - first part
watch him wear a suit most super heros can't pull off - first part
and fuck up some baddies then watch him fight a god just like him - second part
stop a bad guy by throwing a fucking snickers bar at him - second part




Like I said, majority of it is in the first part.

Second part they seemed to cram all of its story into one mouthfull.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Most people are misunderstanding their connection. When Hancock takes pain, she feels it, but not the other way around. It goes back to

"When we were made, we were made as two, except that you were always supposed to live" It wasn't exactly the same line, but that seems to imply that the only reason Hancock ran away was because he didn't want her to die, however, if she had died, he would've gotten his powers back anyway because he was supposed to live on, to protect the human race...som shit like that.





All in all, a very mediocre film...reminds me of X:3 and that sucked.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Most people are misunderstanding their connection. When Hancock takes pain, she feels it, but not the other way around. It goes back to



That makes it even more confusing. Why would she hurt him if she can feel his pain?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> The mist was meh, acting sucked about as much dick as Paris hilton does.
> 
> Plus the mist been out mad long. It's on dvd...hancock in movies.



mist was bad, and they changed the ending from the book
Hancock was actually pretty good, i just saw it today and i liked it


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are misunderstanding their connection. When Hancock takes pain, she feels it, but not the other way around.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So...If Ray's wife dies or...goes unconscious, he gets his power back right? But then when Hancock stabs her with like a pitchfork in the kitchen, why was she able to resist it? And then they flew over mountains together...Just how long does the losing power effect take place? And for everything else, as I said before, it broke form. Instead of bringing the story to a satisfying conclusion, we get a really bad twist.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point...I'm gonna generalize and say,well, she was blond.



Shippingr4losers said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So...If Ray's wife dies or...goes unconscious, he gets his power back right? But then when Hancock stabs her with like a pitchfork in the kitchen, why was she able to resist it? And then they flew over mountains together...Just how long does the losing power effect take place? And for everything else, as I said before, it broke form. Instead of bringing the story to a satisfying conclusion, we get a really bad twist.




Talking about it makes me hate it even more.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

Honestly, I think the screenplay should've been worked on more. Seemed like the first draft. 

Here's my full review: 
I sorta ranted in eeet.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2008)

Hancock is what happens when Hollywood gets its claws on a fairly original screenplay.

How the fuck do you go from, "Tonight, He Comes" (sexual connotations aside) to _Hancock_?

Edit: Chee, you hit the nail on the head about the wrong draft being produced.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee, you missed the whole point of what you are complaining about.  TO THE SPOILER!

*Spoiler*: __ 



She was hurting him to get him to go away, _because _she loved him so much.  Every time they got together people would come after them and every time Hancock would get hurt badly and possibly killed.  She just loved him to much to keep doing that to him.  She figured if she couldn't convince him with words to leave the only other option was with force.  She told him she was much stronger and that she would kill him to try and convince him to leave without hurting and that failed.  The tornadoes were just another show of force to try and make him think he would lose if he didn't run.  Even if it hurt her physically when he was hurt, it was worth it to keep both him and her safe from death.  She saw the bruise and still threw him through the wall because she knew that in the past it always took longer to become really vulnerable and she must have assumed he'd live, which was right.

The reason she did a 180 when he was in the hospital was because she did care about him.  She wanted to push him away to avoid that happening, but once it did she wanted to be there for him.  It is one thing to practice "tough love" when the other person is in super-health, another when they are possibly dying in a hospital.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2008)

wouldnt it actually be better for her in the end to have hancock around, otherwise how is she gonna have a normal life with ray 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she wont age and ray will grow old and die, plus it'll look werid, if hancock was there she could just be a regular human


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2008)

> Chee, you missed the whole point of what you are complaining about. TO THE SPOILER!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They could've shown it in a different way. It seemed very abrupt for her to turn into a total bitch and then do a 180 and be a sweet heart. I agree with you that it was tough love, but come on, I honestly can't expect those guys were in love the way she pulled her bitch-stick out. It reminded me of that shit, My Super Ex-Girlfriend. =\

All that punching and tornadoeing she did made me loose interest in her character. Very hard for me to feel compassion for her when she got shot. That moment was supposed to be "powerful" or a "tear-jerker", but I just sat in my seat uninterested. I can't feel compassion for a bitch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2008)

> mist was bad, and they changed the ending from the book



Everyone knows they changed the ending, I haven't read the book anyway so like I care.

RT: 
Mist 71%
Hancock 36%

I think I've made my decision, Mist it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2008)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...What total bitch? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He can stop a train with his body. She knew punching him a few times wasn't going to kill him. Trying to get him to leave by force was the best way since He wanted to stay to find out more. She didn't want to explain it cause as you saw when she did he began to fall back in love with her. 

And when she got shot i didn't care about that. I cared more when hancock was getting shot and bearly could stand anymore. He's dying for a women he doesn't even remember. But that doesn't stop him from walking forward and getting shot a few more times and almost killed. I thought it was a goodjob to show he actually did care about someone. 

Then again i didn't care much bout this at this point. I had my fill with all the beat the shit out of the baddies in the hospital anyway.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm going to go see this today.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

5/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



I still want my conflicted anti-hero. But I guess Smith flying drunk through the air and saying "Good Job," almost satsified me. Almost.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 4, 2008)

I think alot of people missed the point between the two


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hancock was always a hero in every time period that he's existed.  Unfortunately, every time he tries to settle down with Mary his enemies attack them, nearly costing the two their lives.  Since Hancock can't give up helping people (like the other "gods" did) Mary realized that even though the two love each other they can't be together because it makes Hancock vulnearable.  She left him and tried to keep him away because she loved him.  And for those who said she did a 180, you need to rewatch the movie.  Did you guys miss her reaction to the movie tickets?  Her bringing him food in prison?  

The other stupid thing I keep hearing is that there was no main foe/super villain.  I'm glad that there wasn't.  The movie wasn't about that.  It was about Hancock's redemption.  In fact Hancock himself was his main villian, something that he was able to overcome (think spiderman and the black suit)  Him being a drunk a$$hole was his black suit.   


Personally, I can't wait for a sequel.  I hope we get more background to their origins or something.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> I think alot of people missed the point between the two
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Exactly! What I'm trying to say is that the movie is about Hancock's Journey as a hero. I wanted him to be conflicted between two unlikable extremes: The drunk who gets the job done but is hated by society or the hero too scared to be of any use but has the people's hearts. The act at the end just didn't work.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 4, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! What I'm trying to say is that the movie is about Hancock's Journey as a hero. I wanted him to be conflicted between two unlikable extremes: The drunk who gets the job done but is hated by society or the hero too scared to be of any use but has the people's hearts. The act at the end just didn't work.



I get what you are saying, but..


*Spoiler*: __ 



think back to Hancock's speech before he went to prison. Something along the lines of "Life is hard for me here, I'm the only one of my kind."  By him finding another like him, it helped his character develop and grow into a better person.  The old Hancock begrudgingly helped others, the new Handcock was actually risking his life to protect her and the family.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 4, 2008)

Hancock started strong and stayed strong, but lost steam around 3/4th's into it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 4, 2008)

> I get what you are saying, but..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Okay, I can kind of agree with that but still...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think more time should have been put into that, than a stupid gimmick at the end. I mean, can you at least explain how the whole "I'm losing my superpower thing worked? I mean, I thought it was really rediculous of how he could just fling her through a wall, when she was shot. So if she dies, he lives or is it the other way around?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 5, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Okay, I can kind of agree with that but still...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sort of

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that part was exaggerated.  I don't think they really feel each other's pain, cause then when he was knocked in the head 80 years ago she probably would have been knocked out as well.  I think it was more for dramatic effect that every blow to him is _figuratively _killing her (As it would kill any loved one who has to watch a friend or family member assaulted)  It was for pure drama to be honest.  

As for the superpower draining away thing, it's slow to take effect.  I don't remember though him ever flinging her through a wall at the hostipal.  Didn't he put her on a gurney(sp?) and had the docs rush her off?  This was the point where both their powers were at it's lowest, thus why he need to distance himself from her.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jul 5, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Okay, I can kind of agree with that but still...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He only lost his immortality.  That's why she said, "You're becoming mortal."  That's why, though vulnerable, he was able to toss those guys around in the convenience store.  He just lost his mortality.  When she flat-lined, his immortality started coming back.  He was able to get up and start getting away from her, so that her immortality would come back.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

They should have just stuck with the isolated superhero detached from the masses he saves angle rather than arbitrarily slapping on a soul mate plot twist.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> They should have just stuck with the isolated superhero detached from the masses he saves angle rather than arbitrarily slapping on a soul mate plot twist.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that all that made the movie make sense, I just had a problem with the villains being the crooks from earlier...


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> They should have just stuck with the isolated superhero detached from the masses he saves angle rather than arbitrarily slapping on a soul mate plot twist.




Arbitrary?  There was nothing arbitrary about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a connection between Mary and Hancock from when they first were on screen at the same time.  Whenever they were on screen together they both focused a lot of attention on each other.  Hancock felt something for her even though he had no clue what it was.  He stayed late that first night on the roof listening to her.  Then the next day he went to look at the movie tickets again.  Obviously he was feeling something but didn't know what it was.

She is why he decided to change the way he acted.  Everytime he made a big decision, she had something to do with it.  He overheard her low opinion of his behavior, he decides to change it.  She turns them onto the news reports that the DA wants Hancock arrested, he does goes to jail.  She goes to visit him in jail, he starts taking the whole being in jail thing more seriously.

She loved him, and didn't want him to get close to her again so he would be safe.  When she saw him getting mortal she tried to use force to get him away.  She thought she had time to do so before he became completely mortal.  She had no clue he would get mortal as quick as he did.  That's why she said, "It's never happened this fast before."  Driving away the people you care about to protect them is not something that is unheard of in a love story, especially in superhero fiction.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't mean arbitrary in the sense it wasn't established by the plot; I meant arbitrary in the sense they took what was initially a movie about the trials of a superpowered misanthrope out of touch with the very people he saved and turned it into the typical tragic love drivel audiences just eat up because "OMG, I'VE BEEN DUMPED and that's the closest I've felt to genuine emotion in my vapid life."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I didn't mean arbitrary in the sense it wasn't established by the plot; I meant arbitrary in the sense they took what was initially a movie about the trials of a superpowered misanthrope out of touch with the very people he saved and turned it into the typical tragic love drivel audiences just eat up because "OMG, I'VE BEEN DUMPED and that's the closest I've felt to genuine emotion in my vapid life."



Were you watching another movie?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 5, 2008)

> Were you watching another movie?



No, I know what he's talking about, and that's pretty much what happened and why it was so bad.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't like being deceived with the premise.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 5, 2008)

It's alright.

I liked most of the beginning but


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do have to agree others here that the movie took a drop after the woman revealed that she had powers too. And the hospital scene was just...BLEH. I expected the obvious conclusion of him flying away so she could live again, but the fights and the villains were just completely uninteresting.




Overall a typical summer movie, so I enjoyed it for what it is.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree completely with the stupid romantic love twist at the end, entirely not needed.


----------



## Roy (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't know if I should see this or the incredible hulk..advise anyone?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 5, 2008)

Roy said:


> I don't know if I should see this or the incredible hulk..advise anyone?



The Incredible Hulk.

*Spoiler*: __ 




If not for Edward Norton's performance as a lost soul trying to cure his disease, then as an action picture between a man who wants to be rid of his power and everyone else searching for power. Plus, at least the final villian is menecing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2008)

i doubt this will have a sequel even if it does make a lot of money, it just seems like a one shot deal
not that i wouldnt mind a sequel


----------



## dmw83 (Jul 5, 2008)

Roy said:


> I don't know if I should see this or the incredible hulk..advise anyone?



Incredible Hulk.

*Spoiler*: __ 






I think the story behind this was alright in the end but the villains was just lame and stupid. Handless guy, Guy who head gets stuck in ass, guy with a head up his ass.....lame


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

It depends on what you want, if you want a good time, Hancock, if you want a good movie, Hulk.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Roy said:


> I don't know if I should see this or the incredible hulk..advise anyone?



See The Incredible Hulk.

The final fight is far superior to the final fight in Hancock. Has a great story that flows throughout the movie (unlike Hancock which had a mediocre twist) and overall Edward Norton delievers the goodies.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 5, 2008)

So I saw this. It was pretty good I guess..I liked the first 30 minutes or so..then it started to go down hill. The ending was shit IMO.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

The best part of whole movie took place when he was locked up!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Man...Anyone who compares doom to a movie is just wrong. I rather watch 300, i rather watch catwomen, i rather fucking watch resident evil then watch of shit like Doom. Doom isn't even a movie, it's so bad it shouldn't be considered one.





Doom: Repercussions of Evil isn't a movie (especially not what you're thinking of).  Doom: RoE was a 2-paragraph long fanfic written in 2002 that was so incredibly bad, some forums have actually banned the mentioning of it, because it was rumored that someone actually died of a heart attack from being unable to stop laughing when reading it.

and yes, that is possible


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Psychic (Jul 5, 2008)

Hancock is a good movie..and here I was expecting it to be another lame movie. This movie coulda gone any ways and it decided to turn into a romantic soul moving movie instead...which was unexpected and pretty good actually. It definitely could hold a deeper plot. very action packed, very romantic and funny. So it's definitely a movie that's worth your buck.....9/10.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 5, 2008)

Hancock was a good movie. 

The only problem was the villains.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 5, 2008)

Hancock was an okay movie. The script could have used a lot of rewrites.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hancock was an okay movie. The script could have used a lot of rewrites.



Sadly, the script overwent a complete overhaul and this was the result. I've read a version of the original screenplay and I don't see how they legitimately went from that to this without insulting the audiences' collective intelligence.

And no, I'm not saying the original script was amazing by any stretch; it did need editing.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Sadly, the script overwent a complete overhaul and this was the result. I've read a version of the original screenplay and I don't see how they legitimately went from that to this without insulting the audiences' collective intelligence.
> 
> And no, I'm not saying the original script was amazing by any stretch; it did need editing.



Do you have the link to the original script?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2008)

Chee said:


> Do you have the link to the original script?





Be warned, it's a 123 pages. Also, don't mistake my praise as lavish. It's very rough around the edges (some hokey dialogue/ that unshakeable "this was clearly written in the '90s" feeling) but I feel it did stick with the initial premise and see it through.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hancock was a good movie, not what u expect from watching trailers and previews but it's good. Had some funny moments.


----------



## isanon (Jul 6, 2008)

just saw the movie, fucking awesome 

best line in the movie wah "call me crazy one more time"


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 6, 2008)

Movie was good and enjoyable but not thaaaat good to rake in that much dough...
Shows you just can't go wrong with Will Smith...

now that I think about it Will Smith should have been War Machine...RDJ & Will Smith  ...now that's a moneymaker 
o well Terrence Howard will do..he's a fine actor..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 6, 2008)

> It's like when the Green Lantern raped Macaulay Culkin...Or did I just dream that. Either way would be pretty frightening.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 6, 2008)

I watched the movie and I liked it. I guess its partly because I didn't watch the trailers and didn't really know anything about the premise. 

I think the reason why the critics didn't like it is because they were expecting a subversion of the superhero movie and Hancock was supposed to be a parody of the superhero. Instead Will Smith played the character straight as a lonely, misunderstood guy who wants to change and make a clean start. Personally I liked it, since its not something we really see in a superhero movie that often. It gave the character a certain grounding and pathos that stuck throughout the movie. And its interesting to see a superhero movie without a real supervillain. Hancock is his own worst enemy, and the movie is pretty much the story about him changing himself. 

Its true that the movie was much stronger in the beginning than near the end. The first part was hilarious (the drunken flying, the naked ice cream scene, the whale.) I liked his stint in prison and his new persona too. The love story was pretty confusing though and could have used a little more work. I didn't really get until NF posters explained it. His background could also use a little more work too. Since its doing so well, maybe a sequel could happen?

Is Hancock based off a comic? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2008)

> I hit small children all the time, too! Well actually, I just pick on the big ones.



...Outstanding.


----------



## wehaley (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought the movie was awesome.


----------



## plox (Jul 6, 2008)

lol Bum reviews

how come its my first time watching them?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome fucking movie, will smith is legend hmmm.

I was surprised by the movies explanation of their powers, seemed different from trailers. and that marineish looking eagle on his hat.  Bateman was funny too.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 7, 2008)

so what is the consensus here? Is it worth me going to the theatres tomorrow with $10 to see?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 7, 2008)

Saw the movie Friday.  I enjoyed it.  Got some good laughs from it.  Also enjoyed it more than "I Am Legend" when I saw it last year.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ I Am Legend is a lot better than Hancock IMO. 



Ryouji Hirokura said:


> so what is the consensus here? Is it worth me going to the theatres tomorrow with $10 to see?



It's worth it if your bored and have nothing to do.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ I Am Legend is a lot better than Hancock IMO.



Oh, I agree that I Am Legend was a better movie than Hancock, but I enjoyed watching Hancock more than I am Legend; keyword, *enjoyed*.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Oh, I agree that I Am Legend was a better movie than Hancock, but I enjoyed watching Hancock more than I am Legend; keyword, *enjoyed*.



Oh yea, that I agree with.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Oh, I agree that I Am Legend was a better movie than Hancock, but I enjoyed watching Hancock more than I am Legend; keyword, *enjoyed*.



What is this "_enjoyment_" you speak of?


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> What is this "_enjoyment_" you speak of?



It's this phenomenon where a movie appeals to a person's personal taste and many people then confuse it as a merit in and of itself unable to separate it from objective quality.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's this phenomenon where a movie appeals to a person's personal taste and many people then confuse it as a merit in and of itself unable to separate it from objective quality.



Ah. The dictionary said something like


> something that gives keen satisfaction



But since you're a grouch like me, it's obviously what you said.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Ah. The dictionary said something like
> 
> 
> But since you're a grouch like me, it's obviously what you said.



In the immortal words of Believe It!: Merriam-Webster is wrong.

Just kidding. Or am I?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> In the immortal words of Believe It!: Merriam-Webster is wrong.
> 
> Just kidding. Or am I?



Are you the guy who always tells the truth, or the guy who always lies.

Twas what I ponder two seconds ago.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> so what is the consensus here? Is it worth me going to the theatres tomorrow with $10 to see?



I think its worth it. Its got good action (the flying scenes were amazing), good humor, and interesting characters. It also has a pretty interesting twist near the middle that I didn't see coming, which is saying a lot since I can usually predict these kind of movies fairly well. Its a rather atypical comic book movie. Personally, I think people will enjoy it more if they see it as a character study of Hancock the character. Will Smith's acting gives Hancock a lot of thoughtfulness and gravitas. Charlize Theron is hot, and Jason Bateman is a likeable and funny guy here.

A lot of the humor derives from the stupidity of the other characters. Like the kid who repeatedly insults Hancock in his face. Or the prisoners who try to gang up on Hancock in jail despite the fact that he's got the powers of Superman. If there were people who deserved the Darwin award, its these troglodytes.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2008)

I felt the film didn't have enough time to fulfill itself, there were just too many mysteries it set itself up for.  The first part of the film felt as if "Okay, why's he like this?  What's going on?" and later it tried to rush.  It had potential of being amazing but now it's just alright.  Maybe Cartoon network will make an adaptation series or something.


----------



## Talone (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone happen to understand... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the so called "main villians of the movie?"  Those three dudes that went after Hancock in the end, who seemed to know about his weakness, or something?  And the guy without the hand who was ranting on about power and stuff...that was the one part of the movie I thought could've been explained a LOT better.  But besides that, I liked the movie.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 7, 2008)

Talone said:


> Anyone happen to understand...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




They probably saw the news report, that stated Hancock was shot and thought "Perfect oppurtunity".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 7, 2008)

there was something being set up, with the main villain having associates who were grad students and scholars and shit (it was announced in the "news report"), but at the end it never went anywhere.  This was a major clue that the end was kind of put together or something.  That rushed feeling was a shame, cause the movie had lots going for it, even could have been better after the twist.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to go see it tonight.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2008)

i liked it  but the ending fucking sucked


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I felt the film didn't have enough time to fulfill itself, there were just too many mysteries it set itself up for.  The first part of the film felt as if "Okay, why's he like this?  What's going on?" and later it tried to rush.  It had potential of being amazing but now it's just alright.  Maybe Cartoon network will make an adaptation series or something.



Yea, they rushed all of the information in one spoonful and force-fed it to the audience. 

Seriously, if anyone is a potential writer, take this advice: never bunch up the information and reveal it to the audience in one huge blob. It's rushed and honestly, that audience gets annoyed (they want balance, action when its needed and information when its needed).



Talone said:


> Anyone happen to understand...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I hated those villains sooo much. You should NEVER use the comic relief characters for the villains.
I can't take it seriously when those guys had an "intimate" moment with each other and then they try to act badass. 

The hook-guy was alright, it could've been a lot better though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, they rushed all of the information in one spoonful and force-fed it to the audience.
> 
> Seriously, if anyone is a potential writer, take this advice: never bunch up the information and reveal it to the audience in one huge blob. It's rushed and honestly, that audience gets annoyed (they want balance, action when its needed and information when its needed).



Metal Gear?


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Metal Gear?



I've never played it, so no comment.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 7, 2008)

This movie had some very funny lines in it, but overall it was nothing special - just another blockbuster success for Will Smith.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2008)

Chee said:


> I've never played it, so no comment.



If you hate clunky exposition, avoid it like cancer.


----------



## Talone (Jul 7, 2008)

Piekage said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Hancock wasn't shot before they planned on getting revenge on him....it seemed like they knew about his impending weakness...maybe?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 7, 2008)

I just saw the show and must say that Im not impressed by what I saw. 

For a Will Smith movie I expected a lot more, but then again this is what you get from a poorly written script.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2008)

Adonis said:


> If you hate clunky exposition, avoid it like cancer.



And my brother just got that game today. 

I won't be playing it though. =\



Talone said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But Hancock wasn't shot before they planned on getting revenge on him....it seemed like they knew about his impending weakness...maybe?



Exactly, poorly done screenplay. Obviously it needed a lot more rewrites.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 7, 2008)

Talone said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But Hancock wasn't shot before they planned on getting revenge on him....it seemed like they knew about his impending weakness...maybe?



*Spoiler*: __ 



It just meant they planned on getting revenge.  They could have tried using hostages again but smarter, or they could have figured he must have some weakness and they were going to try and figure it out.  People whose lives were ruined by Hancock vowing revenge isn't a plot hole.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2008)

Chee said:


> And my brother just got that game today.
> 
> I won't be playing it though. =\



Whenever I play that game, I think about the guy whose job was to make the character model of Johnny with diarrhea.

"Make the stain bigger!"

That and that the dialogue seemed more fit for a book than a movie. At some points they don't even bother with cutscenes, they give you of fucking powerpoint presentation.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2008)

^I like your reviews, but man you gave bloodrayne a 2? Man that shit don't deserve a .01...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^I like your reviews, but man you gave bloodrayne a 2? Man that shit don't deserve a .01...



lol, thanks.

I think my expectations of Uwe Boll at that point were so low, I was surprised how much I didn't hate it, especially considering someone stated that BR2 made BR1 look like a classic(which really scared me)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2008)

^I know your a horror fan so check out "The Breed" i need to see your review on it. It's so bad it's good kinda movie, i couldn't stop laughing at it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2008)

Which one? The one with Michelle Rodriguez or the vampire one.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2008)

The movie was a poor piece of shit

The only part I can say that I liked was when Hancock put that prisoners head in the other dudes ass. The rest was boring.. the plot twist was so assinine and I almost felt like walking out the theater. It just was meh for 3.5/5 C'mon Will smith could have done much better. There wasn't even all that interesting when he was flying around. Poor. Just poor.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

> I liked was when Hancock put that prisoners head in the other dudes ass.



And they became the main villain's henchmen which was even more stupider.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Which one? The one with Michelle Rodriguez or the vampire one.



One with michelle rodriguez.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The movie was a poor piece of shit
> 
> The only part I can say that I liked was when Hancock put that prisoners head in the other dudes ass. The rest was boring.. the plot twist was so assinine and I almost felt like walking out the theater. It just was meh for 3.5/5 C'mon Will smith could have done much better. There wasn't even all that interesting when he was flying around. Poor. Just poor.



lol, that reminds me.

TO EVERYONE WHO HAS NOT SEEN THE MOVIE: Basically, everything you see in the trailers is what happens in the movie. The trailer didn't pull any of its punches and shows everything that the movie has to offer(although you do get to see a bit of the dudes head being stuck up the guys ass).

Edit: Alright, crazymtf, Ill check it out.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2008)

I've missed you, MH.

I've been hollow and empty inside without you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The movie was a poor piece of shit
> 
> The only part I can say that I liked was when Hancock put that prisoners head in the other dudes ass. The rest was boring.. the plot twist was so assinine and I almost felt like walking out the theater. It just was meh for 3.5/5 C'mon Will smith could have done much better. There wasn't even all that interesting when he was flying around. Poor. Just poor.



Nah, the train scene had to be one of the best parts of the movie. 

"I've been drinking bitch!"

 - Hancock


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I've missed you, MH.
> 
> I've been hollow and empty inside without you.



If only I recieved $10,983,224.65 every time someone has told me that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nah, the train scene had to be one of the best parts of the movie.
> 
> "I've been drinking bitch!"
> 
> - Hancock



the train scene was sick, and the argument after wards , funny as hell!

i didn't see any of "the twist" in the trailers, caught me totally by surprise.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> the train scene was sick, and the argument after wards , funny as hell!
> 
> i didn't see any of "the twist" in the trailers, caught me totally by surprise.



I only took notice because

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the trailer, you see Hancock fighting a woman with super human powers. She looks an awful lot like Charlize Theron(the actress who plays her). I was kind of confused when she first appeared to simply be the wife of that dude. If you are familiar with the actress and have an eye to catch the small things in the trailers(Example: Scarecrow cameos in the Dark Knight trailer), then you will see it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I only took notice because
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



since i don't like spoilers, i avoided hancock ads and discussion as much as i could b4 i saw the movie, that might be why i didn't notice it 
I do the same for all movies , happening, etc...


----------



## Talone (Jul 8, 2008)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It just meant they planned on getting revenge.  They could have tried using hostages again but smarter, or they could have figured he must have some weakness and they were going to try and figure it out.  People whose lives were ruined by Hancock vowing revenge isn't a plot hole.



Well for some reason...


*Spoiler*: __ 



With the way the villians were talking you think they would've had some sort of greater overall significance in the overall storyline, besides some dumb thugs who decide to attack Hancock.  Then again, throughout Hancock's history, it seems that dumb thugs are what did him in....I guess I just wanted to see it presented a little better.

I didn't call it a plot hole, but I do think it could've been played out a LOT better.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

Talone said:


> Well for some reason...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I totally agree, it could've been done in a different way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2008)

I am trying to avoid seeing too much about the Dark Knight...I hate when people spoil shit. This is why I have adblocked all of the sigs and images from the movie. 

Chee you're making it hard


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am trying to avoid seeing too much about the Dark Knight...I hate when people spoil shit. This is why I have adblocked all of the sigs and images from the movie.
> 
> Chee you're making it hard



I'll change it, but PM me next time. 
Posting this is Hancock thread is sorta offtopic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I was responding to Naruto Simpson, he was saying that the commercial for Hancock gave a lot away. I was just agreeing. I think that Batman has a lot of it spoiled by the commercial, I mean have you really sat and watched a movie advert? They're pretty bad about it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

Eh', I don't mind the movie commericals. They have to get me excited for something, if its spoiler free then people will wonder..."why bother seeing it?"

I think Hancock put too much humor related things in its trailer, and not enough information to tell us what the movie is about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually not true, the last few trailers in the days before the movie were a lot more on the serious side, the music, the humor was gone, there were lines that pretty much spoiled how the movie ended and the tone was completely serious. I think that some movies do this to show how the movie appeals to more than comedy. Instead of putting two elements in one trailer, they break it up as if its separate movies to appeal to those who don't like comedy or don't like drama. 

In the theater the drama and comedy should be interlaced as not to piss anyone off.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

Didn't see those trailers. =\


----------



## omonija (Jul 8, 2008)

oh um... speaking of metal gear, did anyone by chance see the robot i saw? they showed some kind of robot walking across the street while the tornadoes were touching down...strangest thing ever...


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

omonija said:


> oh um... speaking of metal gear, did anyone by chance see the robot i saw? they showed some kind of robot walking across the street while the tornadoes were touching down...strangest thing ever...



Yea, I saw that to. What the fuck was that thing all about?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2008)

i don't remember a robot, but i do remember somthing weird. i need a refresher...

As for the ads, there were a few trailers that made the movie look like a comedy, some made it look like a drama, a tottally different movie.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 8, 2008)

omonija said:


> oh um... speaking of metal gear, did anyone by chance see the robot i saw? they showed some kind of robot walking across the street while the tornadoes were touching down...strangest thing ever...





Chee said:


> Yea, I saw that to. What the fuck was that thing all about?



I remember the robot. The first thing that I thought was ohhh a I Robot advertisment


----------



## omonija (Jul 8, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> I remember the robot. The first thing that I thought was ohhh a I Robot advertisment



i was thinking more along the lines of transformers 2...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2008)

omonija said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of transformers 2...



Sony advertising a Paramount film...that makes sense.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 8, 2008)

omonija said:


> oh um... speaking of metal gear, did anyone by chance see the robot i saw? they showed some kind of robot walking across the street while the tornadoes were touching down...strangest thing ever...



Supposedly, that was a guy on stilts.

Yeah.


----------



## niyesuH (Jul 8, 2008)

is there a good quality download out allready?


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> is there a good quality download out allready?



In the theatre?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

Hehehe, in the theatre. Oh, you.

Nobody goes to the theatres these days. It's all about downloading.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> is there a good quality download out allready?



What Chee said or try going to Nabolister and looking for the Divx quality link.

I would link you to it directly but there are some dubious pics on the ads to other sites.


----------



## evo Force (Jul 8, 2008)

Just saw this movie, and it was awsome. Will Smith lives up to his name 

And it's not true that it's all about downloading these days. Watching it in the movies is quite good and you get a better impression of the movieon the big screen and the surround sound. Altough you should only go when it's half Price


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 8, 2008)

evo Force said:


> Just saw this movie, and it was awsome. Will Smith lives up to his name
> 
> And it's not true that it's all about downloading these days. Watching it in the movies is quite good and you get a better impression of the movieon the big screen and the surround sound. Altough you should only go when it's half Price



My $8.50 says otherwise.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 9, 2008)

"Your head's gonna end up in his ass."


----------



## omonija (Jul 9, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Sony advertising a Paramount film...that makes sense.



you figured that all by urself?? wow...
have a cookie...


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 9, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> is there a good quality download out allready?



I didnt download it but streamed it from *Filmhill.com*, not the greatest place to watch it but it works since I read at rottentomatoes.com the reviews which said it was not good at all and I refused to spend money on a movie that does not get good reviews.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 10, 2008)

hancock was awsome it was so well done humour drama and action and by all means they should do a second !


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 11, 2008)

yay! that movie was awesome!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

well, you guys know that a superman vs batman movie is in the works right? it seems so far  since you guys said a possible robot was in the movie ( maybe transformers 2 spoiler), will smith might be having such things in his movie.,

In I am Legend, there was a superman vs batman sign at the beginning of the movie, with the date blacked out. I think this is a sign.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> well, you guys know that a superman vs batman movie is in the works right? it seems so far  since you guys said a possible robot was in the movie ( maybe transformers 2 spoiler), will smith might be having such things in his movie.,
> 
> In I am Legend, there was a superman vs batman sign at the beginning of the movie, with the date blacked out. I think this is a sign.



No...just...no...


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No...just...no...



what do you mean? its not like I am lying. Watch I am Legend again and at the beginning look towards the top left. its a superman vs batman movie spoiler dude. unless you wanna say they put it in there for no reason .


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> well, you guys know that a superman vs batman movie is in the works right? it seems so far  since you guys said a possible robot was in the movie ( maybe transformers 2 spoiler), will smith might be having such things in his movie.,
> 
> In I am Legend, there was a superman vs batman sign at the beginning of the movie, with the date blacked out. I think this is a sign.



Superman vs Batman movie got the can in like 2004. 
I don't think it even got passed the screenplay stage. 

And yes, they probably did put there in for the shitz and giggles.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> what do you mean? its not like I am lying. Watch I am Legend again and at the beginning look towards the top left. its a superman vs batman movie spoiler dude. unless you wanna say they put it in there for no reason .



Kill yourself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Its been awhile since I heard about the Batman Vs Superman thing(which is a dumb idea to begin with, imo). 

They had a director assigned and maybe a script(I usually presume scripts come before directors), but he went on to do something else("Troy", I think)


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

And it will never happen. Nolan just redid the Batman series, and I don't think he's gonna let some assdick take it and shove Superman in it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 11, 2008)

Well..just saw Hancock last night. I thought it was good but nothing special.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

omonija said:


> you figured that all by urself?? wow...
> have a cookie...



I'm allergic to coconut you friend.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2008)

Footpenis       .


----------



## BIG Buddie (Jul 31, 2008)

it was a great movie and funny too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

It was alright, I'd put it in my current top 5 as far as this year goes:

1. Iron Man
2. TDK
3. Hulk
4. ?????
5. Profit  Hancock


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 31, 2008)

TDK

Iron Man

Nuff said.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 31, 2008)

Hated the movie. It started out ok, but when we learned "the truth" the screwed it all up!


----------

